# Venezuela donated $5 million to victims of Hurricane Harvey, dedicates oil revenues for rebuilding



## Bleipriester (Sep 7, 2017)

While the US regime imposes sanctions on Venezuela and threatens with war, Venezuela donates to the victims of Hurricane Harvey. Also not in the news: Earthquake of 4,5 in Caracas.

""Let's not allow war or threats to be imposed, but instead let's impose solidarity. We will always be with the people of the United States and the peoples of the world in difficult times," Foreign Minister Jorge Arreaza said.

Arreaza explained Venezuela will work with local officials in Texas and Louisiana to determine how best to distribute the funds. He said the Foreign Ministry had also offered to send Venezuelan aid workers to the disaster zone, including doctors and emergency personnel.

In addition, Arreaza indicated that a percentage of all gasoline sales from Citgo will be dedicated to the construction of homes for victims of Hurricane Harvey, which has devastated much of Texas and Louisiana, including the US’ fourth largest city, Houston. Citgo is the US subsidiary of Venezuelan state oil firm PDVSA, and is based in Houston."

Venezuela to Donate $5m to Hurricane Harvey Relief
Venezuela’s Capital Rattled by 4.5 Earthquake


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 7, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> While the US regime imposes sanctions on Venezuela and threatens with war, Venezuela donates to the victims of Hurricane Harvey. Also not in the news: Earthquake of 4,5 in Caracas.
> 
> ""Let's not allow war or threats to be imposed, but instead let's impose solidarity. We will always be with the people of the United States and the peoples of the world in difficult times," Foreign Minister Jorge Arreaza said.
> 
> ...



Would that be $5 million Venezuelan Bolivares? That'd be, officially about $500,000 US dollars. The problem here is that it shows that Maduro is an absolute prick, that he can see the problems his people are in and doesn't give a damn, but waste $5 million whatever on a bullshit gesture to try and take the piss. If the story is true.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 7, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > While the US regime imposes sanctions on Venezuela and threatens with war, Venezuela donates to the victims of Hurricane Harvey. Also not in the news: Earthquake of 4,5 in Caracas.
> ...


Apparently, it´s $. Also, why are you raging? Can´t say thank you? You see, Venezuela is not that down, the crisis is not about money but about the opposition capitalists boycotting the country. How many loaves of bread can you buy with $5m if the companies refuse to sell wheat?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone can say they will give money

The proof is in the cashed check.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 7, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> While the US regime imposes sanctions on Venezuela and threatens with war, Venezuela donates to the victims of Hurricane Harvey. Also not in the news: Earthquake of 4,5 in Caracas.
> 
> ""Let's not allow war or threats to be imposed, but instead let's impose solidarity. We will always be with the people of the United States and the peoples of the world in difficult times," Foreign Minister Jorge Arreaza said.
> 
> ...



You mean they donated it to a slush fund to get money out of the country and into the US since sanctions have shut down their financial capabilities.  It's probably going directly to some Antifa faggot brigade.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 7, 2017)

You guys can see that the aid is distributed in cooperation with the American authorities. Ask those local authorities about it.


----------



## cnm (Sep 7, 2017)

Some people are just in denial that Venezuela is more American than Trump.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 7, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> You guys can see that the aid is distributed in cooperation with the American authorities. Ask those local authorities about it.


I'd rather wait to see if the check even gets written and that if it's written it doesn't bounce.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 7, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> While the US regime imposes sanctions on Venezuela and threatens with war, Venezuela donates to the victims of Hurricane Harvey. Also not in the news: Earthquake of 4,5 in Caracas.
> 
> ""Let's not allow war or threats to be imposed, but instead let's impose solidarity. We will always be with the people of the United States and the peoples of the world in difficult times," Foreign Minister Jorge Arreaza said.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't he be buying groceries instead?


----------



## cnm (Sep 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Shouldn't he be buying groceries instead?


He's buying friends...

*Russia to Ship 60,000 Tons of Wheat to Venezuela in Major Deal*
_
https://www.telesurtv.net_*
*
_In exchange for the imports, five new companies will be established in Venezuela for the manufacture of Russian industrial vehicles._


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 7, 2017)

cnm said:


> Some people are just in denial that Venezuela is more American than Trump.



Meanwhile, Venezuelans are starving and killing each other just to get a bite to eat, which, as Bernie Sanders would say, is a good thing.


----------

